# DSC Alarm siren problem



## bonneau

Hi,

I tried to found answers on internet, but I didn't find anything about my problems.

I bought a DSC alarm system that I was supposed to installed by myself.

Everything goes find except for the siren and one keypad. (I connected 3 keypads, door contact (zone 1), movement dectector (zone 2), resistor (zone 3 to 8))

*Problem #1 :*

My siren :
DSC 30W Siren
30 Watts, 6 - 12 VDC, 1100 mA

When I attached my siren to the Bell- and Bell+, no problem is detected by the system... but the siren doesn't make any sound when there's an alarm (even if I try the "test mode" *6 - 4 )

Here is what I tried : 
1- Interchange the wire to the panel Bell+ and Bell- (black to Bell+ and black/white to the Bell-, OR black to Bell- and black/white to the Bell+)
2- Connect the siren wire directly to the battery +/-.

When the alarm is supposed to "horn", I only heard a little "click" on the siren.

*Problem #2 :*
I have a keypad that when it's connected to the panel, the programming light (red) and the AC light (little ~ green) is light up. I can do nothing with the keypad. Everything button that I touch does nothing.

Before returning them to the store, I would like to have your opinion... maybe I do something wrong.

Sébastien 

Thank you !


----------



## Raylo

If the siren doesn't do anything but click even if you connect it directly to the battery it safe to say it's defective. You could set the alarm off and check the terminals that feed the siren to confirm they are getting voltage.

Sorry, I can't help with your keypad issue. There should be something in the manual that tells you what the various lights and flashes mean.


----------

